

Share Nothing, Scale Everything - nslater
https://blog.engineyard.com/2014/scale-everything

======
patrickmay
An alternative to the distributed file system suggested in the article is a
distributed in-memory data/compute grid.

------
Fasebook
share nothing, share everything?

